# steeplejack employment in Canada



## steeplejohn (Jan 13, 2012)

Hi, I am looking for steeplejack companies in Canada:confused2:, I presently live in the uk and have twenty years plus exprience in the trade. I would appricate any direction towords steeplejack companies in Canada.
Thank youlane:


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

OPCMIA Local 598
29 Haas Road
Etobicoke, ON M9W 3A1
PHONE: (416) 745-2982 
FAX: (416) 745-8309 

OPCMIA - Home


----------

